# New website



## oldmarconiman (Jan 9, 2006)

Not sure if this is the right area for announcements but ex R/Os, Bank Line and Liberty Ship men may like to visit my newly posted website at:

http://www.oldmarconiman.co.uk/

Enjoy


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Nicely laid out site, a credit to you wish I had more photos/records of my time at sea.


----------



## oldmarconiman (Jan 9, 2006)

Thankyou for your kind remarks. I had to search far and wide for some of the pictures and I also wish I had taken many more! ATB.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Old Marconiman,

I had a quick look at the site and will look at it more in depth later this evening. It looks very good and I like the morse intro. 

Well done!
Regards (Thumb)


----------



## KIWI (Jul 27, 2005)

You are to be congratulated on producing an excellent site.Will be returning to explore it further,in particular Liberty Ships.Kiwi


----------



## Geoffrey (Aug 31, 2006)

MARCONIMAN,
great site And the Corabank she was my first ship I joined her in 1956 as an apprentice and payed off 10 months later in Hamburg. Your photos brought back memories especially the foredeck The other apprentice and myself using electric chipping hammers chipped and painted that damned deck from bow to stern it took us from leaving Madang in new Guinea until 4 days after leaving Panama Just to earn the 1st mate brownie points not one of my favourite people, the crew refused point blank they were an Indian crew not a stupid crew.
We had a stowaway on board he was an african guy with no papers who seemed to be doomed to stay on board forever he certainly was aboard when I joined and he was aboard when I left I wonder if you had heard anything about him when you sailed on her
Thanks again Marconiman for bringing back some pretty good memories

Cheers Geoff


----------



## oldmarconiman (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi Geoffrey, 
Nice to hear from an old Corabank man! No, there was no mention of your stateless African when I sailed on her. She also had an Indian crew during my days but when she was sold in HK and the officers and appys. joined the Eskbank in S'pore we then sailed with a Chinese crew. Now I understand why the foredeck was peppered with holes - I thought it was enemy gunfire but it seems it was due to you chipping too much!

Go well.


----------



## cynter (Oct 2, 2005)

oldmarconiman....
Many tks for an excellent site. As "oldmarconiman" myself, along with some service in Liberty tubs... it brings back many memories. The Tielbank had no H/F Tx (the old wartime Mackay rubbish was still there). The only Marconi gear I had was the Salvita III. Crossed the Pacific and few times and had to rely on some very kind QSP people.!!


----------



## oldmarconiman (Jan 9, 2006)

Cynter,
Nice to hear of your experiences on Tielbank. Guess I was lucky, 'Cora' had clearly been refitted not long before I joined her. She had Oceanspan VI, Atalanta, etc., how I missed that RX when I joined the 'Esk' - she had an ancient CR300! Glad you didn't need to use the Salvita - can't imagine how you would crank that thing when exhausted in a lifeboat - worse still in a raft!
I repaired any number of Mackay/RCA consoles when shore based in Aden and Cape Town. Go well.


----------

